# I think I made a mistake



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I had a 2000 model Cat 246 turbo that was open cab and was just a 1 speed. I loved this machine but wanted to get a 2 speed with a cab. I traded at a local case dealer for an 05' Case 450 rubber tire. We push snow in the winter but for the rest of the year it is used on my farm. I've had it 4 days now and if I had to say what I think to this point, the cat was 3x the machine.:realmad: I swear this thing is a disappointment. There are tons of cases around here and I have friends that have them and one of them came over today to run it cause I said it was a "turd". He said it felt good to him.  Am I wrong on this or do I just have a "bum" for a machine. At least the air is cold.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Not sure what to say, I run a few Cases and I quite enjoy them. What is it about your machine you dislike? I well say this I have run my Case up with a Cat and found the Case is as good if not better then the Cat.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Test drive....


----------



## Xforce 1 (Dec 29, 2008)

I did run it for a day but all I did was move some gravel. I was raised on cases but when I went to buy one myself, I went with the cat cause I got a hell of a deal on it. I loved the controls and the smoothness. It was when I put my hammer (post driver) on that I seen it wasn't my cup of tea. This one has the foot control aux hydraulics rather than the thumb which sucks the most!!!!! I don't know, maybe time will change my mind.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yep mistake made, 

Cat will school Case every time. way more comforts. 

its like Caddy vs chevy


----------



## StuveCorp (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm guessing you were more used to the 1845 style controls and then got your Cat with the joysticks? I do hear complaining about the Case style controls but I like them and am very use to them so very comfortable where you kinda have to get comfortable again with them. I've plowed with the 90XT and it was an animal, once you get it moving it plowed a lot. The 90XT/450 was a very good seller and popular machine here. I think you will have to give it some time and be patient and you will not regret getting it.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mdwstsnow512;1299519 said:


> Yep mistake made,
> 
> Cat will school Case every time. way more comforts.
> 
> its like Caddy vs chevy


I run both types of machines and prefer the Case machines over the cat for the simple reason is I work them side by side our cases 9 times out of 10 out perform the cats and the maintenance costs on the case machines have been approx. 20 % less than the cats
The machines are used for general excavation and boring holes


----------

